# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  real or fake sus 250? Niles batch#93023

## get pumped

Please tell me if real or fake. I know pics suck sorry! On bottle it written in green with a single green band around neck of bottle Sustanon 
organon 250mg/1ml Nile Co.
B. :93023
Exp:1/06 
Thanks
Here is a better pic i hope thanks for help

----------


## muaythaiguy76

i have the same lot number there good to go

----------


## Icthruyou

I just got some of those with the same lot num, I noticed that some of the oil is lighter in some of the amps, my last batch was good.

----------


## toolman

I would have to see a better close up of the amp. I can't see if there are any font errors or anything else with these shots. What I do not like is them all being the same lot number but different ring placements and amps. While differing rings and amps are normal for niles, they are not usual in the same lot number.

----------


## MichaelCC

your susta looks good to me, but hurry up to use it EXP. finished this month  :Smilie:

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

yes, hurry hurry.

----------


## Massacre

Looks good. I've had my hands on those as well.

----------


## Sta11ion

I have them too trying them know

----------

